# Funding Available to 61 Ohio Counties for Hazard Ash Tree Removal and Replacement



## Ohio News RSS

Federal grant funds totaling $600,000 are available to communities impacted now or in the future by the emerald ash borer (EAB) in 61 Ohio counties.More...

More...


----------

